# Railpro in AZ



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Is there anyone else here in AZ using Railpro with battery power?


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Give the Tuscon Garden Railroad Society a look. They have a pretty large group and I imagine someone there uses it. They are online.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be sure to research the operation in heat, the units have had heat issues, the model 3 is out of production, it overheated easily. You might need fan cooling.

Greg


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah 100+ days can do that to electronics


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know that Kadee made a coupler that was part metal just because the AZ guys were having the all plastic ones pull apart? I think it is only in the #1 scale, not the G scale ones, drat.

Temps in a closed loco shell can get dang hot, and the Railpro units don't really have a lot of amperage capacity. A small fan running at 1/2 voltage would help a lot.

If you are going RailPro, be sure to get on their forum.

oops, see you are already there! good man!

Greg


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

I've been running battery/RailPro for about 2 years now. It's really a great system. I have 10 locos equipped with Railpro - 7 diesels and several steam. It's AZ hot, but I don't run when the wind is over 15mph (topples cars) or over 90 degrees (too hot for the operator). Nevertheless, my layout is maturing nicely - almost all the sunkinks have been smoothed out - I've learned not to use rail nails on curves, expect rail expansion and washouts. The terrain has been modified to allow for rain runoff with culverts and bridges. I deal with rodents, snakes, birds, coyotes. I sure would like to meet some others who run dead rail and operate, or meet up at another location to run - with Railpro/Battery operation, you can just show up and start running - no programming involved.


----------

